# 1/72 Airfix Folland Gnat



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Here is my version of the new Airfix molding of the Folland Gnat. It features very nice detail including fine recessed panel lines. Lots of decals, 52 in total. I'm still applying them off and on.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Gnat3Q.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/GnatTop.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/GnatRear.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/GnatBot.jpg

Painted with Mr Metal Color Aluminume and Humbrol Gloss 18 Orange. I had to clear coat the Aluminume before spraying the Orange, buffing before clear coating it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks cool I like that scheme a lot


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

*Great Work!*

Really like that paint scheme - orange is a tough color to look consistent, and your paint work turned out great on this kit!


----------

